# WEB EASY 8 PRO Crashing



## mcad1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I Have Web Easy 8 professional, when I try to display the file browser from either the 'view" menu or with the hot keys ctrl+b, I get an error saying "web easy application has stopped working" windows will now close the program and notify you when there is a solution.

live chatted with Avanquest support and they said it must be conflicting with my anti virus software to shut down the firewall and antivirus.

Well shut them both down but web easy still won't bring up the file browser without crashing, I also tried to uninstall and reinstall web easy and it did the same thing.

Can anyone tell me what is the problem? Help!

Mcad1


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, unfortunately the problem is with Web Easy 8 being Really Bad Software. If their own software support can't help you we're not going to have any luck sorry (because they'll have a lot more information on the subject than us).

All i'll say is that you should get back onto their support and see if they can come up with anything.


----------



## ProcureEminence (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what processor you have or how fast your computer is in general but I have found that if your image quality setting too high then Web Easy will lock up. I have a 2Ghz processor with 4 GBs of ram so this may apply to you as well. On the menu bar click "tools" and then click "options" out of the drop down menu. A dialog box pops up, click on the "image" tab and reduce the image quality. You're problem isn't exactly the same as what I encountered but this just might work for you too. 

Just to let you know I am making several tutorial videos for web easy pro 8 on youtube. Right now it's mostly beginner stuff but I'll be posting plenty of advanced tutorial videos as well. My youtube channel is at this address
I have some free tutorial videos on YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/user/ProcureE...e?feature=mhw4


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey ProcureEminence, i've noticed your interest in Web Easy and am glad that you're making tutorial videos for it. However, i am certain that Web Easy is not software worth using, it creates sites specific to IE, we have hundreds of posts about sites "not looking right" on Firefox/alt. It is terrible to use, it boasts server-side integration but has no means to test/upload it. Its technical support is little to none which is why so many Web Easy customers end up posting here. There are MANY software bugs which have been announced here after their tech support have ignored it.

Anyway, i don't suggest ANYONE buy Web Easy products, you will be bitterly dissapointed. And you will line avanquest's pockets allowing them to create more Terrible Software!

I apologise if this seems like a personal attack but i'm just trying to tell you that i don't advise anyone to get involved with Web Easy in any way, it is a major waste of your time and it encourages use of Web Easy which is just not clever.


----------



## ProcureEminence (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha No worries. I agree with you. I'm just making these videos for people who already have the software and want to make the best of it. I would never suggest this software over the other mainstream ones.


----------

